# Bickerstaff is looking to lock up Wallace and Brezec



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Meanwhile, Bickerstaff is looking to lock up some of the players already on the roster. He told the Observer on Thursday that he's interested in signing Gerald Wallace and Primoz Brezec to contract extensions, and has already picked up the fourth-season option on Melvin Ely's deal.


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/9685491.htm/


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I can understand Gerald Wallace, but Primoz Brezec? Why? How often are unproven players signed to extensions?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Peanut Butter has already gotten millions of dollars for being a scrub. Now he's going to get even more?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Primoz Brezec to contract extensions


_Brezec_?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Peanut Butter has already gotten millions of dollars for being a scrub. Now he's going to get even more?


Primoz is not a scrub, he's the worst player in the NBA, there's a big difference. I'm glad that he never got a contract worth more than 1 million a year, but, I'm afraid, he will now.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Actually he didn't get any chance in Indiana, he can be a decent back-up center, nothing special though... comparing him with NBA's worst player- that's a bit harsh.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Peanut Butter has already gotten millions of dollars for being a scrub. Now he's going to get even more?


Sounds like Bernie is trying to undo all that good mojo, he had going. Then again, this isn't surprising. I mean he is still Bernie Bickerstaff.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

When you're a worse player then a 6'9 315+ lb oliver miller, chances are you're the worst player in the league.. But i guess you could make arguments for sean marks,evan eschmeyer and bruno sundov.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Primoz is not a scrub, he's the worst player in the NBA, there's a big difference. I'm glad that he never got a contract worth more than 1 million a year, but, I'm afraid, he will now.


:laugh: 

Brezec's nickname is peanut butter? That's just horrible...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> When you're a worse player then a 6'9 315+ lb oliver miller, chances are you're the worst player in the league.. But i guess you could make arguments for sean marks,evan eschmeyer and bruno sundov.


Don't diss Bruno. He can at least hit a jumpshot, unlike the rest of these guys.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobcats Sign Brezec to Contract Extension


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I was so excited that we were going to have a new team in the NBA but other than Okafor I hate this team. I thought they had an absolutely horrible expansion draft. Trading up for Okafor was the only even halfway decent move they made.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

it is going to be a loooooooong first season if they want to give prezec a extension.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dude... check out Brezec's line in the Bobcats first ever pre-season game. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041014/WASCHA/boxscore.html

26 points (9-13 shooting) 11 rebounds 2 assist in 44 minutes of play.

Becareful of what you said. Maybe Bernie really knows what he's doing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They were playing the Wizards... worst defense in the NBA.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

And the Bobcats have the worst offense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok nevermind. I am jumping on his bandwagon now. when ever you can drop 26 points against any team and only have 72 minutes to play the season before, you are respectable.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> They were playing the Wizards... worst defense in the NBA.


No longer does that title belong to the Mavs


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> No longer does that title belong to the Mavs


Hey, don't take Orlando's only real accomplishment from last year away!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No it's the Wizards. They will be the worse defensive team in the NBA. Why would the Bobcats be the worst offensive team? If they play together they can be decent, still not near talented enough. If the Bobcats try to force tempo, they will have points, but they will still lose a lot of games.

Washington should be nervous, because they are a supposed playoff contender, but their D is absymal. That is putting it mildly too.


----------

